# Инструмент для школ



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Кто - нибудь может помочь в создании модели, типа Тула 205 в пятирядном исполнении. Если таковые имеются - поддержку правительства вытребовать, субсибии и тд. и тп. Нужен НАРОДНЫЙ инструмент в школы. Баян - исчезает, так и не получив хорошего инструмента в массы.


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

Нужен легкий аналог Этюда, с цельными планками


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

можно добавлю..? и с железной компрессией


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

По-моему, здесь замкнутый круг. Не будет хорошего и дешевого баяна, если на него нет спроса. Ну не выгодно мелкосерийное производство хоть убей. А не будет баяна - так и людей, играющих на нем не будет. Да и не идут дети в ДМШ, не идут на баян. А вот как и где разорвать этот круг?. ...


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Баян - это было, что - то исконно русское. И спонсировалось государством. Теперь кнопочный аккордеон, и кому спонсировать и зачем не понятно. Между тем без спонсорства не обойтись. Как решать проблему? Вопрос риторический. Хотя..


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (19 Мар 2014)

Интересно также узнать сколько должен был бы стоить такой баян?


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Интересно также узнать сколько должен был бы стоить такой баян?



Ну давайте считать. В СССР его цена была примерно равна месячной зарплате инженера. Т.е. сейчас разумной и ненапряжной ценой можно считать 50 тр. Сразу предвидя помидоры в мою сторону оговорюсь: для Москвы. Вполне готов поверить, что эти деньги могут большому количеству людей показаться огромными


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

частично эту тему пытались обсуждать недавно здесь
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_4749/1
ни к чему не пришли. 
Цена-понятно, первично другое -как вызвать интерес к баяну, так сказать спровоцировать его второе рождение... А вот это большой вопрос. Ушел баян в кулуары, дети его не слышат, как было раньше. Не баян так гармонь (для детей разницы нет).


----------



## Евген (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Кто - нибудь может помочь в создании модели, типа Тула 205 в пятирядном исполнении. Если таковые имеются - поддержку правительства вытребовать, субсибии и тд. и тп. Нужен НАРОДНЫЙ инструмент в школы. Баян - исчезает, так и не получив хорошего инструмента в массы.


Думаю, что неплохо всё было бы сформулировать в виде общественного письма-обращения ко весьма влиятельному человеку с высшим музыкальным образованием. Необходимыми же производственными мощностями в Софрино располагаем. Специалистов же ,полагаю, можно будет пригласить со стороны.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Сразу предвидя помидоры в мою сторону оговорюсь: для Москвы. Вполне готов поверить, что эти деньги могут большому количеству людей показаться огромными


 Москва - отдельно,. ... - отдельно . Мои ученики играют на инструментах "Сильно БУ" цена 2-3 тысячи рублей. Новых инструментов в принципе нет. Даже в школе.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

*Евген*,

«Щас у меня враз все станут счастливыми, а кто не станет, того в бараний рог согну, сотру в порошок и брошу акулам!» 

Ну как можно сверху, письмами-обращениями выработать любовь к инструменту?! А без нее все равно никуда. 
Баянный репертуар времен СССР сейчас несколько устарел, а ничего нового не рождается или рождается нечто академичное, что не всякий профессиональный музыкант способен до конца дослушать. 
Ну и экономическую целесообразность никто не отменял: любой продукт стоит столько, сколько в него труда вложено, ну или примерно столько. Если Вы продаете хорошую дорогую вещь за смешные деньги, то этому может быть только два объяснения: кто-то покрывает разницу из своего кармана, либо ваш поток настолько огромен, что себестоимость близка к нулю. Второй подход уже реализован в баянах Farinelli


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Ну как можно сверху, письмами-обращениями выработать любовь к инструменту?! А без нее все равно никуда.


 Любовь - есть, денег - нет. Вопрос был скорее риторический. Будем ждать когда уровень благосостояния народа дойдёт до нужной отметки. ( Только можно не дождаться). А элитарным наш инструмент - не будет. Значит...


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

да он и не был элитарным, он всю жизнь народным был 
а вот что пытаются сделать элитарным -как раз и не идет поэтому народ на него.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Будем ждать когда уровень благосостояния народа дойдёт до нужной отметки. ( Только можно не дождаться)



Увы, мир несовершенен


----------



## askurpela (19 Мар 2014)

Производство и поставка в ДМШ нескольких сотен хороших баянов для России - сущий пустяк. Вашему правительству достаточно подписать несколько бумаг, и каждая школа получит по качественному инструменту. 
Но есть еще олимпиада, Крым, майдан... Лучше тратить на это в миллионы раз больше средств, чем поднимать уровень жизни и культуры у себя в стране


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Да и не идут дети в ДМШ, не идут на баян. А вот как и где разорвать этот круг?. ...


Что бы шли, нужно рекламировать баян, приучать ребенка уже с детства.Нужны игрушки как раньше, маленькие баяны, аккордеоны, гармошки. Многие из здешних баянистов или аккордеонистов наверняка в детстве играли на таких игрушках. Лично я -да, с этого начался мой интерес к баяну.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Что бы шли, нужно рекламировать баян, приучать ребенка уже с детства.Нужны игрушки как раньше, маленькие баяны, аккордеоны, гармошки. Многие из здешних баянистов или аккордеонистов наверняка в детстве играли на таких игрушках. Лично я -да, с этого начался мой интерес к баяну.



в те времена не было компов, планшетов, прочих гаджетов. Тогда люди общались, ходили в гости друг к другу, а сейчас сидят в соц сетях, заменяя общение сурогатом. Детей, что б не мешали утыкают носом в очередной гаджет. 

Баянная музыка не в современном тренде, никак не коррелирует с тем, что льется из динамиков. О какой тяге к баяну может идти речь. Времена сменились и мы поменялись вместе с ним.

Привить любовь к инструменту можно, если он звучит дома. Если на нем играют родители, но это большая редкость


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

*vev*, это пессимистическая точка зрения. Все решает реклама. 
МАБА должна заниматься популяризацией баяна, а не "заседаниями"
.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> это пессимистическая точка зрения. Все решает реклама.
> МАБА должна заниматься популяризацией баяна, а не "заседаниями"



я считаю ее реалистичной, хотя возможно, я и не прав.

Радиостанции ориентируются на вполне определенные группы населения и верстают плей-лист под эту группу. Нет людей для которых баян интересен - не будет радиостанций с баянной музукой - не будет и самого баяна.


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

Да элементарно, даже если просто повесить в центре любого города стенд с рекламой "ПРИВОДИТЕ ДЕТЕЙ НА БАЯН" и с красивой картинкой, поток желающих увеличится. 
Купить рекламу в эфире ТВ, хотя бы 20 секунд - "НЕ ЗАБЫВАЙТЕ СВОИ ИСТОКИ, ПРИВОДИТЕ ДЕТЕЙ НА БАЯН"
Вариантов масса, но это труднее чем жаловаться на отсутствие желающих учиться на баяне 

Что мешает напечатать на листках А4 рекламу "ПРИВОДИТЕ ДЕТЕЙ НА БАЯН" и расклеить их по всему городу?


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Да элементарно, даже если просто повесить в центре любого города стенд с рекламой "ПРИВОДИТЕ ДЕТЕЙ НА БАЯН" и с красивой картинкой, поток желающих увеличится.
> Купить рекламу в эфире ТВ, хотя бы 20 секунд - "НЕ ЗАБЫВАЙТЕ СВОИ ИСТОКИ, ПРИВОДИТЕ ДЕТЕЙ НА БАЯН"
> Вариантов масса, но это труднее чем жаловаться на отсутствие желающих учиться на баяне



и что Вы можете из современного репертуара ребенку предложить? Для аккордеона много всего, вот он и остается на плаву, а баяна кроме как в исполнении Баян-Микс, что-то не видать.

Картинка может помочь затащить первый раз в школу, ну а дальше надо еще пять лет подогревать интерес к инструменту. Много ли преподавателей, способных на это. 

По себе могу сказать, что все пять лет ДМШ ходил туда из под палки и сколько крови своему преподавателя выпил. Первый раз с удовольствием за инструмент сел уже после того, как свидетельство об окончании получил


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

Если что, я работаю в муз школе.Кстати, у меня есть ученик которому 5 лет.
Какой репертуар ребенку - мелодичные пьесы, веселые наигрыши, частушки. Что бы ребенку было интересно. И что бы репертуар был полезен в дальнейшей жизни - спеть что то под баян, станцевать. Ведь основная масса после школы дальше не идет по баяну.
Так что начальный репертуар есть, проблем с ним нет. Проблемы начинаются позже, в муз. училище, но это отдельный разговор.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Проблема не в том как учить. Проблема на чём учить.


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> По себе могу сказать, что все пять лет ДМШ ходил туда из под палки и сколько крови своему преподавателя выпил


Это вина преподавателя, он не смог вас заинтересовать

*gerborisov*,
gerborisov писал:


> Проблема не в том как учить. Проблема на чём учить.


о чем вы, в школах завались баянов. На авито всегда полно продается любых баянов.
Совсем мелкие баяны нужны только совсем маленьким, 5-6 лет.Их тоже можно найти.Либо из советских, либо из современных, цены у них в принципе подъемные


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

У нас директор - пианистка. И смогла для школы выбить два пианино. Но баяны для оркестра и концертные - никакой бюджет не осилит.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Это вина преподавателя, он не смог вас заинтересовать



Преподаватель - просто золото был. Ну не лежала душа к музыке. Не было ни слуха, ни голоса. Бывает и такое.

Павлов писал:


> о чем вы, в школах завались баянов. На авито всегда полно продается любых баянов.
> Совсем мелкие баяны нужны только совсем маленьким, 5-6 лет.Их тоже можно найти.Либо из советских, либо из современных, цены у них в принципе подъемные



Ну авито это в москве и в прочих крупных городах, а gerborisov с Байконура. Откуда там авито?


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Ну авито это в москве и в прочих крупных городах, а gerborisov с Байконура. Откуда там авито?


тогда все, вариантов больше никаких :biggrin:


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> тогда все, вариантов больше никаких



Ну почему же! 15k$ и Юпитер Ваш


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Ну почему же! 15k$ и Юпитер Ваш


мне совершенно не нравится звучание юпитера. Хотел Мир, но он мне не нравится дизайном. Пока по звучанию эталоном для меня является Левша,как не странно


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> мне совершенно не нравится звучание юпитера. Хотел Мир, но он мне не нравится дизайном. Пока по звучанию эталоном для меня является Левша,как не странно


а мне вообще не нравится баянный звук 

правая клава у баяна конечно же позволяет играть намного проще гораздо более сложные произведения, чем на аккордеоне, но звук...


----------



## Павлов (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> а мне вообще не нравится баянный звук


 Звук баяна беднее аккордеонного. И регистры не сильно спасают ситуацию. Но приходится выбирать лучшее из того что есть.


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Звук баяна беднее аккордеонного. И регистры не сильно спасают ситуацию. Но приходится выбирать лучшее из того что есть.


Только не пиннайте, но может быть выходом является кночный аккордеон?


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*vev*,

Вы же сами уже ответили на свой вопрос выше постом, дело не в нравится или не нравится звук баяна или аккордеона. 
Цитата:


> и что Вы можете из современного репертуара ребенку предложить?


Если бы что то было из современного репертуара, то и преподавателю было бы легче двигать вкус учащегося дальше от ширпотреба, соответственно и технику игры. И по поводу преподавания и подогревания интереса в ДМШ согласен. Про себя могу сказать, в третьем классе ДМШ хотел бросить, спасибо моему преподавателю, не дал, нет не допустил. Заинтересовал дополнительно оркестром, трио , дуэтом, конкурсами. И репертуар то умел на тот момент времени подобрать интересный всем и по звуку и по исполнению. Как-то я с азартом даже заниматься стал после переломного момента. Не знаю как сейчас, но там где я учился преподаватели какие-то идейные что ли были, умели зажечь.


----------



## Alex KZ (20 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Ну авито это в москве и в прочих крупных городах, а gerborisov с Байконура. Откуда там авито?



Правильно всё. В Казахстане АВИТО не работает. Можно только картинку посмотреть. Запрашивал АВИТО - ответ обескураживающий: корпоративное решение - не поддерживать сайт для Казасхтана :cray: 
Во до чего дожились.


----------



## MAN (20 Мар 2014)

Из речи А. В. Луначарского на открытии Второго губернского конкурса гармонистов в Москве, 1 января 1928 года:

Цитата:


> Есть такие люди в деревне, которым на роду написано и по роду их занятий подходяще быть организаторами веселья, веселой стороны дела. Это и есть гармонисты. Они уже существуют, и они достаточно многочисленны. Так что сейчас дело состоит в том, чтобы проинструктировать их и в отношении музыкальном, и в отношении культурном.
> 
> Надо было организовать соответственный аппарат, который поднимал бы образование этих гармонистов, создать такие школы, которые явились бы рассадником элементарного музыкального просвещения, улучшать музыку, которая пишется для гармонии, постараться привлечь наилучших мастеров для того, чтобы дать гармонику дешевле и лучше, организовать ее производство, наконец — устроить лабораторию, которая смогла бы исследовать, нельзя ли расширить круг музыкальных возможностей гармоники, нельзя ли ее освободить от некоторых стесняющих ее условностей и т. д.
> 
> Вот на всех этих путях надо было работать для того, чтобы поднять квалификацию гармонистов и как можно больше расширить их культурное влияние.



Ну и давайте попробуем вот сейчас подытожить как же шла в дальнейшем работа на этих эвон когда ещё намеченных "путях".

Аппарат для поднятия образования гармонистов организовали, школы - рассадники элементарного музыкального просвещения создали, музыку, которая писалась для гармонии (баяна, точнее говоря), неустанно с тех самых пор только и делали, что улучшали, постепенно, но упорно "очищая" её от примитивного фольклорного репертуара (всех этих "цыганочек" и "коробочек" - печальных итогов музыкальной жизни народа под гнётом многовекового рабства) и "возвышая" академическим, сделали гармонику дешевле и лучше, разработав более или менее совершенные конструкции и организовав массовое фабричное производство баянов... 
Всё, казалось бы, шло хорошо и по плану, синица-гармонь росла и, правильно воздействуя на массы, пела в руках, аккомпанирующих гигантскому социалистическому строительству... одна беда только - куда-то подевались вот эти самые, "которым на роду написано и по роду их занятий подходяще быть организаторами веселья, веселой стороны дела"
Существовали, существовали, а потом как-то незаметно вдруг практически все и повывелись вместе с деревней, где они и существовали, собственно.

И вот теперь, когда давно уже фактически нет не только подлинно народных музыкантов, но даже и того государства, так лихо взявшего когда-то гармонистов и саму гармонику под своё покровительство и по сути дела себе на службу, мы удивляемся почему народ у нас в конечном счёте перестал любить баян и почему теперь в новых экономических и политических условиях не производятся недорогие качественные инструменты, какое из этих двух зол считать первичным, а какое лишь следствием и, соответственно, на борьбу с каким из них надлежит бросить все силы?


----------



## Vlad81 (20 Мар 2014)

Изменились экономические условия. Товары широкого потребления производят в Китае. Может, надо бы им как-то посодействовать, подсказать, что у них слабовато, как это можно улучшить... Они работящие, быстро учатся. Их студенты сейчас учатся в нашей консерватории, они тоже будут влиять на своих производителей. P.S Знаю, что производителям баяна Украина помогал слизать всё со своего Юпитера наш известный баянист. Надо бы помочь и нашим китайским товарищам, раз у самих не получается сделать доступный баян для регионов.


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

Vlad81 писал:


> Изменились экономические условия. Товары широкого потребления производят в Китае. Может, надо бы им как-то посодействовать, подсказать, что у них слабовато, как это можно улучшить... Они работящие, быстро учатся. Их студенты сейчас учатся в нашей консерватории, они тоже будут влиять на своих производителей. P.S Знаю, что производителям баяна Украина помогал слизать всё со своего Юпитера наш известный баянист. Надо бы помочь и нашим китайским товарищам, раз у самих не получается сделать доступный баян для регионов.



Классная идея! При таком подходе лет через 20 мы самостоятельно в туалет не сможем сходить, а будем вызывать китайцев. 
Перекрыть нефтепровод, просадить рубль, вот тогда и только тогда мы сами что-либо станем производить. Тогда и появятся русские баяны, компы, телевизоры, холодильники и много другое. В данном контексте экономическая блокада для нас большим благом была бы. Вспомните 1998. Рубль обвалился, импорт исчез и через год уже свои товары начали появляться. Жаль только дорогая нефть все эти зачатки порушила.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

Китайцы не будут заморачиваться на 1-2 тыс как вы говорите "дешевых" в год, и маленьких фабрик у них нет, кто был в Китае, тот поймет. Это будет либо дорогой и относительно хороший учебный инструмент по цене как у Гусарова, либо на вид такой же, но абсолютно не качественный, сравниваю с металлообрабатывающим оборудованием, обжигался уже. Да и Китайцы это не скрывают особенно, так и говорят- для себя? это бери хорошее за 10 юаней, а это не бери плохое за 2 юаня. С товарищем заезжали на фабрику постельного белья и нижнего белья в Фуджоу, отличное белье надо сказать (товарищ хотел магазин открыть), так вот прямым текстом сказали, не интересны нам поставки мелким оптом, вот вагонов 5-6 в месяц -это да. И так у них везде. 
Другой вариант удешевления при сотрудничестве с Китаем - комплектующие там, сборка здесь (знакомый вариант да?)
Для начала надо интерес вызвать к инструменту, а потом уже об инструментах думать, там и наши производители подсуетятся, а наши больше в баянах понимают. Клепать никому не нужные вещи никто себе в убыток не будет.


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Мар 2014)

Сейчас в любом музыкальном магазине можно увидеть широкий ассортимент гитар (и электро, и акустических) и синтезаторов. Даже аккордеонов ( не говоря уж о баянах) там нет. А когда я был маленький, в любом универмаге они стояли. Посмотрите, как продают, например, Сникерсы - они просто лежат у кассы. Ребёнок видит, затем у него возникает желание. И ему этот Сникерс покупают. Нельзя захотеть того, чего ребёнок и его родители не видят.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*VikVlDem*,

Гитара -это модно, да и пробовали играть на них? (дешевых) У пацана в Кадетском корпусе кружок гитары открыли, ну он и загорелся Так я из 20 шт. гитар в магазине, кое-как одну выбрал, пацану сказал, что если будешь серьезно заниматься-куплю другую гитару. Он потрекал пару месяцев и надоело ему. А гитарка то через год рассохлась, ширпотреб Китайский.


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> А когда я был маленький, в любом универмаге они стояли.



Не надо подменять понятия: аккордеонов не было на прилавках и тогда, а были советские дрова, а нормальный по тем временам Weltmeister долго и упорно искали по комиссионкам и совершенно за неразумные деньги

С гитарами тоже все более, чем непросто. Дрова, можно дешево купить и выбор большой. Играть вот только на них почти что невозможно. А Хорошую массивную гитару даже фабричного производства меньше 40-60 тр купить нельзя. 

Что ж теперь муляжи аккордеонов/баянов ставить на прилавки, чтобы интерес вызывать. И, кстати, где ставить? Музыкальных магазинов почти не осталось


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Мар 2014)

vev, а Вы ведь из Москвы? В Москве этих проблем нет. У меня отец ученика был в Москве и привёз оттуда Weltmeister- половинку. Значит, там есть магазины, где можно посмотреть и выбрать аккордеон или баян. Пусть их и немного. Дети там бывают, видят. Да и мы не отчаиваемся. В апреле пойдём с теоретиком и моими учениками-аккордеонистами в соседний лицей. А я возьму маленький баян - нам в прошлом году депутат подарил 2 детских баянчика ( вот, кстати, один из путей решения проблемы с приобретением новых инструментов! Ищите меценатов.) И покажем детям, и расскажем, и поиграем. Теоретик проверит их способности. Это вот первый год они с нами пойдут. Раньше и без них справлялись. И, как правило, дети приходят и нормально учатся. Нет проблем, а есть задачи! И мы, музыканты, их вполне можем спокойно и благополучно решать. А когда детям понравится учиться, инструменты и у нас им хорошие покупают. Недавно моим ученикам- братьям из Германии напрямую доставили аккордеон Weltmeister.


----------



## sva11 (20 Мар 2014)

Мне кажется Вы сгущаете краски. Кто хочет - тот выход найдет. Я после инсульта - из дома не выхожу. Играю на слух, заодно разрабатываю при игре руки. Первая покупка Вельтмайстер трех рядный. Не понравился - продал т.к подвернулся пяти регистровый Роял стандарт. Продал и это. В конечном итоге имел две Гардины. Обе заказывал по Ебею из Германии. Из двух выбрал один. Фирма одна - но в звучании есть различие.


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Мар 2014)

sva11, Вы молодец. Держитесь! Всё правильно, Вы и после инсульта не унываете, а на сайте часто у нас грусть и печаль. Школы, студии, училища, консерватории работают. Масса конкурсов. фестивалей, в интернете масса видео и нот на любой вкус. Выстоит баян, всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*VikVlDem*,

Много у Вас учеников по классу баяна и аккордеона?
До диплома сколько доживают?


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Мар 2014)

И у меня, и у моих коллег учеников достаточно. Самый большой набор в мой класс был 3 года назад. Я себе сразу 7 первоклашек принял. И все учатся. Баянистов мало у нас. Это есть. Вот поэтому и пойдём в этом году с баяном в лицей. И ведь дети желающие на баян ко мне были и в прошлые годы, но у нас центр большого города. И все дети к 7-8 годам уже ходят в 2-3 других кружка. Кого-то родители не могут водить. Дети поступают маленькие сейчас, сами ходить первые годы не могут. И отсева у нас почти нет. Дело в людях. Вы ведь тоже говорили, что Вас преподаватель удержал, смог заинтересовать.


----------



## uri (20 Мар 2014)

VikVlDem,согласен с вами что нужно заинтересовать,и это только проблемы педагога!ныть можно сколько угодно,но можно взять инструмент и играть самому,играть то что интересно детям,современным детям. аккордеон и баян могут очень хорошо развиваться в условиях современных технологий. у меня сейчас занимаются совсем малыши,самый маленький 4 года, и ему и родителям очень нравится. да и ребятки по-больше тоже интерес проявляют...под лежачий камень вода то не течет...


----------



## sva11 (21 Мар 2014)

*VikVlDem*,
Интерес из ничего не появляется. Раньше жили дружно и друг друга знали. После каждой гулянки красили полы. Замков на дверях было меньше, а общения больше. И пусть тогда играли, как сейчас говорят на дровах, но зато с душой. Кстати эти так называемые дрова могут еще фору дать некоторым новым инструментам. А вообще на форуме можно получить общие рекомендации по выбору инструмента. В любом случае лучше покупать или имея опыт или со специалистом. Да и честные продавцы не перевелись. Если по Москве, то это конечно Юра. Цены не ломит и туфту не толкает. Сам не покупал у него, но это заключение после нескольких лет мониторинга авито и лазания по форумам.


----------



## super.zzss (21 Мар 2014)

sva11 писал:


> вообще на форуме можно получить общие рекомендации по выбору инструмента. В любом случае лучше покупать или имея опыт или со специалистом. Да и честные продавцы не перевелись. Если по Москве, то это конечно Юра. Цены не ломит и туфту не толкает. Сам не покупал у него, но это заключение после нескольких лет мониторинга авито и лазания по форумам.


Юрий ( Zet10),помог очень многим людям и в частности мне.
В свое время,я приобрел через него баян ,а до этого он оперативно помог продать мне мой старенький.
Скажу откровенно,что более профессионального, честного и порядочного человека в этом кругу я не встречал.
Обошел все магазины Москвы "Аккорд","Рондо","Мир Музыки","МузПром" и т.д и т.п,цены ломят АЖНО ВТРИДОРОГА,в наличии у них как правило ни чего нет,и все по предоплате,
к примеру,
В том же "МузПроме" Андрей Логинов,Обьявил мне цену за баян "Фантини" готововыборный в 690 тыс рублей,с учетом того что 300 тыс,я должен отдать сразу,а последущая сумма может изменится в сторону повышения,т.к евро не стабилен!
А еще сейчас появилось много "жучков" которые позиционируют себя магазинами,и в числе таких мелкие перекупщики которые дежурят возле Музыкальных магазинов,или снимают какие то каморки и позиционируют себя как музыкальные магазины,
к примеру,
На медни искал для дочери недорогой итальянский аккордеон,позвонил по рекламме некому Денису и его другу Бутусову,они предложили мне приехать к ним в "салон" ,я приехал.
"Салоном " у меня язык просто не повернется это назвать,комната орендуемая в столовой вот и весь салон,ну да ладно...
Посмотрел я Аккордеон стоимостью в 50 тыс.руб,а он расстроен весь,воздух травит вобщем полностью капиталка нужна,а эти наглецы пытаются мне по ущам ездить дескать "инструмент отличный!",ну вобщем поругался я,плюнул на них и поехал к НАШЕМУ палочке-выручалочке Юрию,ехал и думал "КАК НИ КРУТИ ,А ВСЕ ПУТИ ВЕДУТ К ЮРИЮ))",купил у него Скандалли в отличном состоянии за 25 тыс.руб и очень доволен.

Ну вот такое мое мнение дорогие форумчане,извените если кого обидел.
Большое Спасибо Вам Zet10 за инструмент,успехов,удачи и здоровья Вам!


----------



## sva11 (21 Мар 2014)

*super.zzss*,
Поздравляю с покупкой. По доброму завидую Вам. Т.к человек стремится к лучшему, то не исключаю возможности добраться до итальянца. Очень нравится звучание итальянского инструмента. Этих персонажей помню и по рекламе, и по видеоурокам. Это спецы по продаже разного хлама, в том числе и Китайского. Цены у них вообще заоблачные. Зато куда скажешь привезут, покажут и вовремя разведут


----------



## super.zzss (21 Мар 2014)

sva11 писал:


> Поздравляю с покупкой. По доброму завидую Вам. Т.к человек стремится к лучшему, то не исключаю возможности добраться до итальянца. Очень нравится звучание итальянского инструмента.


Cпасибо ,уважаемый SVA11.!sva11 писал:


> Этих персонажей помню и по рекламе, и по видеоурокам. Это спецы по продаже разного хлама, в том числе и Китайского. Цены у них вообще заоблачные. Зато куда скажешь привезут, покажут и вовремя разведут


Абсолютно точно,очень непорядочные и не честные люди.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Мар 2014)

У Юрия ( Zet 10) есть прекрасная черта. Полное отсутствие рвачества. У вас есть есть 10 тысяч рублей ? Что-нибудь подберем. Есть 10 тысяч евро -поищем !. Это называется индивидуальный подход к человеку. И никакого снобизма.Все честно и открыто,без туфты. Я неоднократно имел с ним дело и рекомендую всем.

P.s. может еще и сыграло то,что он сам музыкант, прекрасный баянист. Кухню нашу знает не по наслышке !


----------



## Евген (21 Мар 2014)

super.zzss писал:


> Абсолютно точно,очень непорядочные и не честные люди.


Уверен, что есть те кто остался доволен их услугами. Остальные же - случайные и малокомпетентные клиенты, которых бизнесмены "стригут" с удовольствием. «Если Бога нет, всё позволено». (Выражение приписывается Ф.М. Достоевскому).


----------



## zet10 (21 Мар 2014)

Дорогие друзья! Спасибо за теплые слова !
Очень приятно читать,такие добрые и благодарные слова в свой адрес,но все же не хотелось бы что б внимание в этой теме зацикливалось на моей скромной персоне.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Мар 2014)

*zet10*,

Да ладно Вам, люди действительно благодарны. "Сарафанное радио" всем на пользу только будет.


----------



## diorel (22 Мар 2014)

Что-то мы не припоминаем посетителя,который скрывается под ником sva11 и который якобы выбирал у нас итальянский аккордеон за 50 тысяч. Сдается нам,что это всё происки недоброжелателей и завистников,так как уверены,что этот человек никогда у нас не был,если пишет "комната орендуемая в столовой"...
Что касается Юры (zet10),то мы его прекрасно знаем и заочно благодарим за гармони Fantini,которые появились 3 года назад на выставке в Сокольниках по цене 4тыс.евро. Благодаря Юрию,они стали продаваться по цене 90тысяч руб. и мы очень рады,когда к нам попадается гармонь Fantini из вторых рук.
А для super.zzss хотим ответить что подержанные аккордеоны,восстановленные и отреставрированные-это не хлам,а достойные инструменты,способные еще на многое.
Про китайские инструменты мы ничего плохого не говорим,так как сами на них играем,а по поводу нашей непорядочности оправдываться не будем,но есть много фактов безвозмездной передачи нами инструментов ветеранам войны,детским домам и талантливым детям из малообеспеченных семей.
Честь имеем!
Медведев Денис, Бутусов Владимир


----------



## super.zzss (22 Мар 2014)

*diorel*,
А Вы припоминаете Константина из Алма-Аты,который поверил вам на слово,а вы его обманули?
Я не знаю кто вам там завидует,я далек от этой сферы,просто я хочу сказать уж если вы позиционируете себя порядочными людьми,так будте порядочными,а не ломите цены в тридорога и не подсовывайте " кота в мешке", тем людям которые поверили вам на слово!
Вот пока и получается ,что как раз чести вы и не имеете.


----------



## diorel (22 Мар 2014)

Ваш знакомый из Алматы ни разу даже не позвонил и не предложил обменять инструмент на другой,хотя я всем покупателям говорю об этой возможности. Покупка бу инструмента за полцены-это действительно "кот в мешке",сам не раз так попадал,но никого в этом не винил...


----------



## Евген (22 Мар 2014)

diorel писал:


> Честь имеем!
> Медведев Денис, Бутусов Владимир


super.zzss писал:


> Вот пока и получается ,что как раз чести вы и не имеете.



"Практика - критерий истины." 
Если кто-нибудь из компетентных в инструментах москвичей посмотрит , скажем, этот баян:



(взят отсюда)
и выскажет свое мнение об этот инструменте, то, возможно, все "происки недоброжелателей и завистников" станут очевидны.


----------



## diorel (22 Мар 2014)

А что,нормальный инструмент,для 65 года сохранился неплохо,цельнопланочный. Мне один мастер хотел продать комплект цельных планок за 60тысяч,а тут целый баян.


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2014)

diorel писал:


> А что,нормальный инструмент,для 65 года сохранился неплохо,цельнопланочный. Мне один мастер хотел продать комплект цельных планок за 60тысяч,а тут целый баян.


Денис,я конечно все понимаю,комерция есть комерция,но Вы меня извените, пишите эти глупости на других форумах,тут все же публика то в большинстве профессиональная.
Какие еще планки за 60 тыс.руб? Это что с Аккордом Васильева или Гусева?,может "мастер" Вам такой попался?
Сейчас при желании можно купить готововыборную Поляну за 45 тыс.руб,а Вы говорите.
Ну а то что тут написали что у Вас цены " В ТРИДОРОГА",могу ответить так,если человек пишет такие цены значит у него покупают по таким ценам и что ж тут плохого?.Не покупали бы не писал,нравится может быть ему дорого продавать и что?
Находятся же наверное люди которые у него покупают?...

Мне кажется что потенциальному покупателю,неплохо вначале сделать мониторинг,взвесить за и против,а потом уже думать где выгоднее и гарантированее покупать.
А то получается,что сломя голову купят инструмент,а потом начинают поливать грязью человека (в данном случае Дениса),не правильно это!


diorel писал:


> Что касается Юры (zet10),то мы его прекрасно знаем и заочно благодарим за гармони Fantini,которые появились 3 года назад на выставке в Сокольниках по цене 4тыс.евро. Благодаря Юрию,они стали продаваться по цене 90тысяч руб. и мы очень рады,когда к нам попадается гармонь Fantini из вторых рук.


Спасибо Денис.


----------



## Евген (22 Мар 2014)

В том, что Буратино закопал пять золотых на Поле Чудес - виноват сам недотёпа, а Лиса Алиса и Кот Базилио - не только успешные предприниматели, но и санитары общества от жадных простофиль! :i_am_so_: 




Я не в "Палате №6"?


----------



## vev (22 Мар 2014)

*Евген*,

А в чем здесь вопрос? Мы имеем свободное(?) рыночное ценообразование, как завещал великий Маркс. Есть кривая спроса, есть кривая предложения. 
Везде и во все времена продавец старается продать подороже, а покупатель ищет, где дешевле. Вы что не так поступаете?

Те, кто ленится заглянуть в инет и поискать информацию, сравнить мнения и цены, тот сэкономит время, но потратит деньги.

Люди, которые обращаются на этот форум, как правило к подобным клиентам-простофилям не относятся и всегда могут рассчитывать на дельный совет

Если вопрос относится к качеству инструментов, то всем и всегда советуют выбирать с профессионалом, если сами не понимают в инструментах и не имеют музыкального опыта. Если человек купил ВАЗ-развалюху потому, что понадеялся на продавца, то к кому вопросы?


----------



## Евген (22 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Мы имеем свободное(?) рыночное ценообразование, как завещал великий Маркс. Есть кривая спроса, есть кривая предложения.


Есть совесть, которая даётся каждому при рождении и которая от Бога. Человек же может умертвить этот дар в себе. А все эти "кривые" - порождение падшего человеческого разума...


----------



## vev (22 Мар 2014)

Евген писал:


> Есть совесть, которая даётся каждому при рождении и которая от Бога. Человек же может умертвить этот дар в себе. А все эти "кривые" - порождение падшего человеческого разума...



Евгений, Вы - идеалист Оно, конечно же, хорошо, что идеалисты и порядочные люди встречаются до сих пор, но не все так безоблачно в современном мире 

Бизнес, к сожалению, не так прост и вопросы ценообразования - вещь сложная и запутанная, включающая огромное количество факторов: курсы рубля, закупочные цены, сроки реализации и риски, связанные с нереализованным товаром. Да много еще чего. Не зная всех факторов даже сказать какая у человека прибыль невозможно. Может он и пяти процентов не зарабатывает, рискуя своими деньгами.

Поэтому лучше относиться к этому спокойно и с пониманием. Знаете, где цена/качество лучше - туда и идите, показывая такую возможность и остальным


----------



## super.zzss (22 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Ну а то что тут написали что у Вас цены " В ТРИДОРОГА",могу ответить так,если человек пишет такие цены значит у него покупают по таким ценам и что ж тут плохого?.Не покупали бы не писал,нравится может быть ему дорого продавать и что?Находятся же наверное люди которые у него покупают?... Мне кажется что потенциальному покупателю,неплохо вначале сделать мониторинг,взвесить за и против,а потом уже думать где выгоднее и гарантированее покупать.А то получается,что сломя голову купят инструмент,а потом начинают поливать грязью человека (в данном случае Дениса),не правильно это!


Юрий,я полностью согласен с Вами,но в данном случае не могу не высказатся.
В том что этот Денис со своим "котом базилио" продают инструменты,я конечно ни чего плохого не вижу и пусть даже за эти "сумашедшие "деньги ,которые они просят за эти с позволения сказать "инструменты".Это их право,согласен!
Но дело то в другом,проблемма в том что подсовывая некачественные инструменты ( как в случае с моим другом) и заверяя родителей,что "Инструменты полностью отрегулированы",эти товарищи заведомо гробят детей некачествеными инструментами и отбивают у них охоту к занятиям.Обман на святом -ДЕТЯХ!И самое главное как только язык с руками поворачиваются такое делать,ведь у самих же дети!
Ну да Бог им судья.
Я высказал свою позицию на этот счет вот и все.


----------



## diorel (22 Мар 2014)

А мне,7-ми летнему ребенку, отец в 1979-м году купил новую "Юность" за 72 рубля в магазине и тем самым благополучно отбил охоту заниматься музыкой.А вот если бы он обратился к таким товарищам,как мы с Володей и купил бы за эти же деньги подержанный Weltmeister,думаю я бы не бросил музыкальную школу,потому что я очень люблю аккордеоны,баяны,гармони...А по прошествии времени,когда уже заработал денег в другом бизнесе,я занялся своим любимым делом не ради прибыли,а ради удовольствия.А то что у меня иногда бывают проколы,как в случае с Вашим другом из Алматы,так это не только моя вина,но я готов принести извинения и исправить эту оплошность...
Честь имею!


----------



## butusbayan (22 Мар 2014)

Всем здравствуйте! Пожалуй, включусь в беседу от своего имени. Я тот самый "кот" или "лис" Бутусов. Спасибо за аналогию с Буратино, посмеялся от души. Примерно так и построен весь бизнес. Будь то булка хлеба или покупка недвижимости. Все мы дураки. Нас везде обманывают. Капитализм. Но...
С Константином Иваниным из моего родного Казахстана история очень проста. Гармонь продавалась в нормальном состоянии, за адекватную цену,которая была еще сбита в последствии на процентов 35-40. Я согласился, как для коллеги, партнера, пропагандиста гармони и т д. Скрытые дефекты лично я не заметил, может плохо проверял, не знаю. Но перед Костей извинился по полной программе, и он вроде не в обиде на меня. 

Идем дальше...

По поводу школьников, сам долго мучился, выбором инструментов для своих учеников. Ездил вместе с учениками по квартирам, по разным продавцам, перекупщикам, иногда очень далеко живущим от указанных станций метро. Понял, что это тяжелый труд. Поэтому решил заняться этим централизованно, в том числе с помощью Дениса Медведева (diorel). 
Из всех продавцов, он был более честным, и всегда шел на уступки. 
Удобнее покупать, когда видишь несколько разных моделей в одном месте. Да еще когда тебе со стороны сыграют, все покажут и расскажут. Поменьше, побольше, подешевле, подороже. Все познается в сравнении.

А теперь о главном!

Наша цель, сделать искусство баяна, аккордеона и гармони доступным для всех желающих. Будь ты школьник, инженер или пенсионер. Чтобы была работа у всех. И у педагогов, исполнителей, производителей и продавцов. В основном я занимаюсь уроками с любителями, и поверьте, впарить плохой инструмент человеку, с которым раз или два в неделю встречаешься на занятии, не реально. А за 100 тысяч и выше купить себе новый инструмент, даже в Москве готовы только 1 из 10. 
Мы даем людям то, что им надо. 

Надо купить баян-не проблема, настроить, отремонтировать-поможем, надо научиться-пожалуйста, может вам свадьбу или юбилей провести-легко, или проинформировать о всех мероприятиях и пригласить на концерты-с удовольствием. 

А сколько благодарностей поступает ежедневно Вконтакте, на почту, в Ютуб. Все это ведь не просто так. Это и помощь в выборе инструмента, и отправка в другие регионы, и видео-демонстрации, уроки, концерты в АККОРДЕ и многое другое.

Конечно тут будет доверие и все остальное. К тому же, посмотрите на Ютубе, у меня куча роликов. Половина из них без коммерческого умысла, а просто, специально для вас. И видео-обзоры, и уроки, и все остальное. Куда бы я делся, продав хлам втридорога. И на форумах никогда не прячусь. Где тут бессовестность и нечистота?

А к этому сайту и форуму я отношусь неоднозначно. Есть конечно здесь профессиональные и умные люди. Но есть и черви-вредители, которые своими необоснованными мыслями наоборот отводят людей от нашего искусства или провоцируют нормальных людей на ненормальное общение. Я думаю, что этот тип человека, который ничего не добился, живет в глубинке, обстановки не знает, а только и делает, что завидует, думает что хорошо только там где его нет, и строчит на клавиатурке злобный текст. 

Давайте будем что-то делать, а не просто писать грязные мысли. Общими силами продолжать и продвигать наше искусство. Приобщать массы простых слушателей, любителей. Воскрешать, а не выбрасывать и ругать б/у инструменты. А когда будешь занят делом, то времени писать гадости не будет. 

Отдельное спасибо Денису (diorel), просто за то что он есть. И конечно Юрию (Zet 10) он реально многое делает, и к тому же успевает на форуме вразумлять многих. 

Всем успехов! Если будете кидаться помидорами и тухлыми яйцами, как и любой другой Телец ни за что не обижусь.


----------



## diorel (23 Мар 2014)

Полностью согласен с Владимиром и хочу дать немного советов потенциальным покупателям.
За время активной продажи инструментов,я заметил,что большинство покупателей ведут себя как дети в магазине игрушек или как девушки в магазине одежды.Покупают сразу,не торгуясь,ведутся на известные бренды или страну-производитель,иногда им очень сложно отказаться от покупки и т.д. Я хочу сообщить,что большинство инструментов,которые продается через наш сайт подразумевает торг,отсюда и как некоторые считают "ломовые цены". Не спешите,возьмите паузу,переспите с мыслью о покупке,позвоните мне на следующий день,через неделю,через год,предложите свою цену,уверен,что мы договоримся.
Вместе с тем,недавно я продавал один новый готово-выборный аккордеон неизвестной марки,но очень хорошего качества ,мне было несколько звонков и люди говорили,что хороший инструмент столько стоить не может,что если бы он стоил дороже,то они может быть приехали и посмотрели его...Меня эта позиция очень удивила. 
С другой стороны,уважаемый Юрий(zet10) смог раскрутить никому не известную в России фирму Fantini,снизить цену на аккордеоны и гармони.Я сам пробовал эти инструменты,они действительно на высочайшем уровне,а цена более чем приемлема. За это ему честь и хвала!
У нас с Владимиром немного другой сегмент-мы собираем по городам и весям старые,но ещё живые инструменты,восстанавливаем и продаем,в том числе за границу в Европу и США,где цены в евро и долларах и естественно цена складывается из средней цены на мировом рынке.
Благодаря интернету и видеороликам Владимира,которые мы планируем в ближайшее время записывать на английском языке нас уже знают по всему миру.Мы продавали,например Тульские гармони в Германию,Бельгию,Британию,несколько баянов продали в Индию,Африку,Израиль и естественно люди платили в валюте и никто не спрашивал,почему так дорого.
Кстати,недавно я узнал,что мотоцикл "Урал" с коляской,который в Российской деревне можно выменять на баян,в США стоит 14тысяч долларов.


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2014)

*diorel*,
Вот теперь Вы говорите дело! очень хорошие советы!
Конечно это хорошо что Вы продаете инструменты по всему Миру,возможно я не исключаю что скоро перейдете на вселенную,но все же скромности не мешало чуток!
Пример с мотоциклом хороший... Посмеялся от души))


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (23 Мар 2014)

*zet10*, я не специалист в вопросах маркетинга и рынка. Не могли бы Вы объяснить мне, почему прилавки магазинов завешаны дешевыми электрогитарами, а вот дешевыми баянами их никто не заваливает. Понимаю, спрос небольшой всё-таки, но есть. Ориентируюсь на статистику всероссиской компании POP-MUSIC, вот тема обсуждения - http://vk.com/topic-9514484_22838097
За все время видел у них один дешевенький аккордеончик INVOTONE. Что за фирма, кстати?


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> я не специалист в вопросах маркетинга и рынка. Не могли бы Вы объяснить мне, почему прилавки магазинов завешаны дешевыми электрогитарами,а вот дешевыми баянами их никто не заваливает.


А вы сделайте за 100$ хотя бы нечто, напоминающее баян или аккордеон


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
С удовольствием объясню.
Спрос определяет предложения!
Не выгодно деньги вкладывать в Баяны...очень низкий спрос,в то время как на гитарах пытаются "играть" практически все!
И этим дешевым хламом и заполнены прилавки,в том числе и у меня...
По поводу аккордеончика,ну конечно же Китай.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (23 Мар 2014)

vev писал:



> А вы сделайте за 100$ хотя бы нечто, напоминающее баян или аккордеон


То есть за 100$ невозможно? А за сколько возможно, как минимум? Кстати, INVOTONE который я привел в пример стоил где-то 15-20 тысяч рублей. То есть 500-700 долларов. Ну, уже хоть что-то.

zet10 писал:


> По поводу аккордеончика,ну конечно же Китай.


Значит мои предположения подтвердились. Но этот аккордеон как раз и купили. Эх, если бы как-то можно было оживить этот сегмент рынка.


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> То есть за 100$ невозможно? А за сколько возможно, как минимум?



Вам что б играл, или, что б только выглядел? 

Вопрос несколько белее сложен, чем кажется: на потоке себестоимость идет вниз, а следовательно он пользуется бОльшим спросом, но эластичность рынка ограничивает количество продаваемых инструментов. Дальше идет качество. Если я могу доплатить 30% к стоимости дешевого инструмента и получу уже звучащий, то выбор зачастую будет в пользу звучащего. Это уменьшает долю дешевых, продаваемых на рынке. Вот борьба этих факторов и определяет то "насколько" дешево можно сделать уже инструмент. Есть, конечно же еще туча факторов, но это будет темой моей докторской диссертации :biggrin:

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Кстати, INVOTONE который я привел в пример стоил где-то 15-20 тысяч рублей. То есть 500-700 долларов.


не путайте цену и стоимость. Это не одно и то же. Чтобы баян стоил 20 тр здесь, обходится производителю он должен в этой ценовой категории тысяч в 5-6


Кстати, что б гитара стоила в магазине 3 тр, ее себестоимость не должна превышать 20-30 $ иначе ее просто не рентабильно везти в Россию. Это и работа и материалы. Вот вы идете за хлебушком и тратите не меньше себестоимости дешевой гитары. Какое при этом может быть качество?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (23 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Вам что б играл, или, что б только выглядел?


Лично мне не надо уже ничего. А вот массовому потребителю наверное, чтобы выглядел. Начнем с этого.


----------



## butusbayan (23 Мар 2014)

А мне кажется, что скромность конечно украшает человека, но по вашему, скромность это ничегонеделанье. И смиренное восприятие действительного застоя баянного мира и нашего форума. В наше время надо работать по максимуму. Гитаристы молодцы. Каждый второй музыкант умеет на гитаре играть. И в аккомпанирующих группах по телевизору всегда гитары, клавиши, барабаны! 
Посмотрите на всеобщую монополизацию. Крупные Ашаны вытесняют мелкие магазинчики. Сайт Авито перекупил все сайты Сландо, olx. Скоро Юрий купит не только Фантини, а всю Италию. А Тула с Юпитером сами придут к нему и попросят выкупить все производство. И кроме него никого больше не останется. Если быть скромным, то от голоду умереть можно. 
И еще я считаю, что фабрики, продавцы, диллеры должны вкладывать деньги не только в свою рекламу и в спонсорство конкурсов, а еще и во всеобщую пропаганду наших инструментов. Поддерживать исполнителей не только скидками, а напрямую участвовать в идеях проектов по популяризации. А то не будет исполнителей, любителей и все аккордеоны в миг станут хламом.


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2014)

butusbayan писал:


> И еще я считаю, что фабрики, продавцы, диллеры должны вкладывать деньги не только в свою рекламу и в спонсорство конкурсов, а еще и во всеобщую пропаганду наших инструментов. Поддерживать исполнителей не только скидками, а напрямую участвовать в идеях проектов по популяризации. А то не будет исполнителей, любителей и все аккордеоны в миг станут хламом.



Вот вот и этим расширять рынок для себя же самих


----------



## butusbayan (23 Мар 2014)

В принципе у меня есть идея, которую я вынашиваю, чтобы немного оживить обычные забытые тульские трехряднички-терочки. Для этого надо придумать что-нибудь оригинальное. Сыграть, записать ролики. Примерно как Игорь Растеряев раскрутил гармонь Чайка). Ее все время спрашивают, кстати)
Мне один мастер, мы с Деном зовем его ДядьЖеня, сказал, что больше любит аккордеон, хотя сам баянист, именно потому, что аккордеонисты играют "вкуснее". Это более чистое диатоническое глисандо и более внятные нештампованные импровизации. А на баяне только народные дела получаются. Гармошка одним словом. Рука стоит пучком, все рядом и хочется аккорды брать правой. И в одну нотку писклявенько звучит, хотя и более выразительно можно сыграть, чем аккордовыми и арпеджио импровизациями штамповать. 

Наверное скорее развить баян среди гармонистов. Чтобы они стремились освоить и баян тоже. Для расширения возможностей, тональностей. Но народ, как выясняется, учиться не очень хочет. Сил не хватает. 
Даже я, когда знаю, что кроме популярных песен, барыни, цыганочки играть ничего не нужно на предстоящем мероприятии, играю на хромке. Она легче и звонче. Народ простой на нее лучше реагирует. А баян, на всякий случай всегда беру.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (23 Мар 2014)

butusbayan писал:


> В принципе у меня есть идея, которую я вынашиваю


Ну, у меня тоже есть идеи, вынашиваю. Одну из них уже озвучил (то есть - родил) - 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_5297/last#reply


----------



## Сергей С (23 Мар 2014)

И все-таки, если иметь ввиду инструмент для школы, особенно баян, особенно для начинающих, то, по моему мнению, гусаровские корейцы - идеальный вариант. Прекрасно вписываются в детскую комплекцию, не нуждаются в сверхусилиях для звукоизвлечения, вполне себе внешний вид. О качестве, конечно, много перетёрто... по моему опыту и в этом вопросе все не однозначно плохо. Потом ведь и гарантия есть, 2 года. Главный его минус- цена, многим неподъемная. А это проблема уже из области экономики, себе в ущерб работать никто не будет. Искусство во все времена было дотационным. И в сфере педагогики и в сфере исполнительства. поэтому нужна система поддержки государства.
Единственное, что видел как альтернативу Юпитеру - баян Малыш. Но их мало, и уж больно звук у них не очень, так скажем. Нужно его доводить. Важный конструктивный момент - расстояние от задней поверхности баяна до начала грифа. Это узловой момент в формировании положения кисти, а что есть кисть для исполнителя, многие здесь, уверен, прекрасно знают.


----------



## Alex KZ (3 Апр 2014)

Сергей С писал:


> Важный конструктивный момент - расстояние от задней поверхности баяна до начала грифа. Это узловой момент в формировании положения кисти, а что есть кисть для исполнителя, многие здесь, уверен, прекрасно знают.



Сергей, про положение кисти Вы точно сказали - АРХИВАЖНО. Второй класс мучаемся с этой "кистью" 
Вопрос: какое расстояние должно быть от задней поверхности до начала грифа у баяна для "настоящего Музыканта"?
Спасибо.


----------



## боинист (26 Апр 2014)

тут многие высказывают свои мысли о том, каким должен быть не дорогой инструмент для обучения, для тренировок, да и вообще о доступности инструмента в массы..все совершенно понятно, баян дешевым быть не может, так как его изготовление требует много разных материалов, и много времени...позволю и я высказать свои мысли, предупреждаю, что это всего лишь мысли))..как бы намекнуть нашим китайским друзьям, что бы они делали совсем дешевые электронные баяны...ну синтезаторы ведь есть совсем недорогие...пусть сделают из пластика баян пятирядный))клавиатуры чтоб по жесткости были как на обычном баяне..меха из чего нибудь там...пару динамиков...и плату усилитель...звуков там никаких не надо . ..чтоб звучал как баян и все..ну еще датчик на ведение мехом...и все...и красная цена ему 5 тыс. рублей))я бы себе тоже такой взял...чтоб соседям не мешать...уши воткнул...и гоняй))


----------



## gerborisov (26 Апр 2014)

боинист писал:


> пару динамиков...и плату усилитель...звуков там никаких не надо. ..чтоб звучал как баян и все..ну еще датчик на ведение мехом...и все...и красная цена ему 5 тыс. рублей


Уже сделали назвали Роландом, но продают по цене акустических


----------

